# [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. September 2007)

*[PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Die zahlreichen Komponenten im PC sorgen in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse für eine relativ hohe Temperaturentwicklung. Damit der Grafikkarten-Lüfter Frischluft von außerhalb des Gehäuses bekommt, zeigen wir Ihnen, wie Sie einen VGA-Lufttunnel aus Holz oder Hobbyglas bauen.
*
Inhalt*
>> Lufttunnel aus Holz
>> Lufttunnel aus Hobbyglas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Bauprinzip*
Das Prinzip ist relativ einfach: Direkt auf dem VGA-Lüfter wird eine Konstruktion aus Holz oder Hobbyglas angebracht, die dafür sorgt, dass der Lüfter nur kalte Luft außerhalb des Gehäuses ansaugt. Dabei werden ein bis zwei Steckplätze belegt, da die kalte Luft über die Slotblende zum Lüfter gelangt. Die reinen Materialkosten der Konstruktion betragen maximal zwei Euro; zudem bleibt die Garantie Ihres 3D-Beschleunigers erhalten, da Sie keine Umbauten an der Grafikkarte vornehmen müssen. Dennoch übernimmt PCG Hardware natürlich keine Haftung für den Umbau Ihres PCs.


*LUFTTUNNEL AUS HOLZ*

* Arbeitsmaterial (1)*
Den VGA-Lufttunnel können Sie aus Holz oder Pappe basteln. Für letztere Variante benötigen Sie eine Schere und Tesafilm. Einen robusteren Lufttunnel bauen Sie aus Sperrholz. Eine ca. 30 x 20 Zentimeter große Sperrholzplatte (drei Millimeter dick) wird hierfür benötigt.

*Arbeitsmaterial (2)*
Eine Laubsäge ist zum Sägen des Lüfterlochs erforderlich, da Sie mit einer normalen Säge keine Kreise sägen können. Vergessen Sie nicht, kleine Sägeblätter zu besorgen (Größe 3). Löcher für die Sägepunkte oder die Befestigung am Gehäuse bohren Sie mit einem Nagelbohrer. Bei dünnem Sperrholz können Sie auch einen Kreuzschraubenzieher verwenden. Um die Holzstücke zu verbinden, benötigen Sie Holzleim. Alle Arbeitsmaterialien finden Sie im Baumarkt.

*Fertige Schablonen zum Ausdrucken* 
Schablonen zum Ausschneiden finden Sie hier als Download. Dabei haben wir Schablonen erstellt, die nur einen bzw. zwei freie Slots belegen. Weicht der Kühler auf Ihrer Grafikkarte vom Referenzdesign ab, müssen Sie eventuell mit einem Zirkel eine angepasste Schablone für Ihren Lüfter erstellen.

*Testergebnisse*
Für eine einfache Holzkonstruktion sind die Testergebnisse überraschend gut. PCG Hardware hat den Lufttunnel zu Testzwecken für vier verschiedene Grafikkarten gebaut. Die GPU-Temperatur konnte dabei um fünf bis 17 Grad Celsius gesenkt werden. Für die Geforce 7900 GT haben wir dabei sowohl eine Ein-Slot- als auch eine Zwei-Slot-Variante getestet. Wenn es der Platz in Ihrem Gehäuse zulässt, sollten Sie zur Zwei-Slot-Variante greifen, da damit die GPU-Temperatur um 17 Grad Celsius reduziert werden konnte (Ein-Slot-Modell: - 12 °C). Ob Sie dabei Pappe oder Holz verwenden, hat nur einen geringen Einfluss auf die Grafikkarten-Temperatur. Mit der Holzkonstruktion war die Temperatur um etwa ein Grad Celsius niedriger als mit dem Modell aus Pappe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fazit Lufttunnel aus Holz*
Mit relativ geringem Bastelaufwand lässt sich bereits ein VGA-Lufttunnel aus Pappe entwerfen. Die Kühlung ist dabei nur unwesentlich schlechter als bei der Holzvariante. Bastler, die sowieso schon eine Laubsäge und Holzleim besitzen, sollten den Weg in den Baumarkt nicht scheuen und ein Holzmodell bauen, da hier eine höhere Stabilität
gewährleistet ist. Außerdem ist dieses nicht so leicht entflammbar wie Papier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*LUFTTUNNEL AUS HOBBYGLAS*

In diesem Abschnitt erklären wir Ihnen, wie Sie den VGA-Lufttunnel aus durchsichtigem Plexi- bzw. Hobbyglas basteln. Zudem verpassen wir dem Lufttunnel eine selbst gelötete LED-Beleuchtung.

*Arbeitsmaterial (1)*
Plexiglas lässt sich relativ schwer sägen und bearbeiten. Für unseren VGA-Lufttunnel haben wir daher so genanntes Hobbyglas verwendet. Hobbyglas ist speziell für den Modellbau geeignet und auch im Baumarkt (z. B. Obi  Artikelnummer 3110203) erhältlich. Schablonen für die meisten gängigen Grafikkarten finden Sie hier als Download. Neben einer Laubsäge benötigen Sie noch eine Feile sowie Schleifpapier. Zusammengeklebt werden die Einzelteile mit Sekundenkleber. 

*Arbeitsmaterial (2)*
Mit relativ geringen Material-kosten können Sie eine selbst gebaute LED-Beleuchtung anfertigen. Wir haben uns für vier Lumileds Superflux-LEDs (Conrad-Artikelnummer: 176000) entschieden, die blau leuchten und sich dank der Bauweise problemlos am Hobbyglas ankleben lassen. Da Sie die LEDs nicht direkt ans Netzteil anschließen dürfen, benötigen Sie noch einen Widerstand. Für unser Beispiel erfordert es einen Widerstand mit 39 Ohm und einer Belastbarkeitvon fünf Watt (Conrad-Artikelnummer: 401960). Sollten Sie andere LEDs verwenden oder die Anzahl der LEDs ändern, benötigen Sie einen anderen Widerstand  lassen Sie sich am besten von einem Mitarbeiter im Laden beraten. Das Ganze wird an die Zwölf-Volt-Leitung des Netzteils angeschlossen. Als Stecker können Sie ein Modell von einem alten Gehäuselüfter verwenden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Arbeitsmaterial (3)*
Natürlich können Sie für den VGA-Lufttunnel auch eine fertige LED-Beleuchtung verwenden. Allerdings sind entsprechende Beleuchtungen relativ teuer und lassen sich meist nicht passgenau anbringen.

*Bearbeitungshinweise* 
Um Kratzer im Material zu vermeiden, sollten Sie die Schutzfolie erst nach dem Sägen und Schleifen entfernen. Hobbyglas lässt sich deutlich schwieriger bearbeiten als Holz. Zeichnen Sie dicke Sägelinien ein und schleifen Sie notfalls lieber etwas ab, da sich Hobbyglas nur relativ ungenau sägen lässt. Zum Sägen verwenden Sie eine Laubsäge, da sich damit auch runde Flächen für den Lüfter aussägen lassen. Verwenden Sie unbedingt dicke Holzsägeblätter, da dünne Sägeblätter die Festigkeit von Hobbyglas kaum beeinträchtigen und Sie die gesägten
Stellen dann herausbrechen müssen. Nichtsdestotrotz sollten Sie mehrere Sägeblätter parat haben, da diese beim Sägen von Hobbyglas relativ schnell beschädigt werden.

*Fazit: Lufttunnel aus Hobbyglas*
Dank der durchsichtigen Bauform wird der VGA-Lufttunnel nun auch für Case-Modder interessant. Da sich die Innenbeleuchtung individuell anpassen lässt, sind der Kreativität kaum Grenzen gesetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (21. September 2007)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

@Daniel: Wie wäre da mal eine Fortsetzung, z.B. ein Ablufttunnel für die GeForce 8800er Modelle? Mir heizen die nämlich derbe ins Case :p


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2007)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*



McZonk schrieb:


> @Daniel: Wie wäre da mal eine Fortsetzung, z.B. ein Ablufttunnel für die GeForce 8800er Modelle? Mir heizen die nämlich derbe ins Case :p


Die 8800er pusten die warme Luft doch genau wie ATIs Top Modell aus dem Gehäuse raus. Würde man nun für den ansaugenden Lüfter einen Lufttunnel bauen würde sich die Grafikkarte die warme Luft die gerade schon durch den Kühler ging direkt wieder rein saugen.
Entweder du konstruierst dir da selbst was in Verbindung mit der Gehäusewand oder du freust dich über deine DHES Kühler die sowas im Grunde garnicht nötig haben.


----------



## McZonk (21. September 2007)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Tuen sie eben nicht  Die Schlitze im Kühler pusten die meiste Wärme wieder ins Case... Es landet nur ein kleiner Teil außerhalb des Case


----------



## Marbus16 (21. September 2007)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Schraub am besten einen Slotlüfter drunter, oder kleb die Schlitze ab (letzteres bringt ca. 5° schlechtere Temps).


----------



## y33H@ (21. September 2007)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Man kann bei den 8800ern die ganze Abdeckung wegmachen und einen 2-3 Slot Lufttunnel bauen, n Kumpel hat das gemacht - bringt über 10° und die GTX bleibt viel leiser.
Unter Last in meinen Ohren dann so etwa auf GTS Niveau, diese ist ja ziemlich leise.

Schön, das auch PCGH Artikelrecycling betreibt  

cYa


----------



## Klutten (21. September 2007)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Die Schlitze abzukleben ist mal gar keine gute Idee. Alle Öffnungen an einer Grafikkartenkühlung sind strömungsmechanisch abgestimmt. Die Öffnungen auf der Oberseite der Grafikkarte dienen unter anderem dazu, den höheren Volumenstrom abzuführen, der anliegt,wenn der Lüfter unter Last aufdreht. Werden sie abgeklebt...

- verschlechtert sich die Kühlleistung
- erhöht sich die Lautstärke
- kann sich der Stromverbrauch des Lüfters erhöhen
- geringere Lebensdauer des Lüfters, da er durch die geringere Abluftleistung immer gegen eine Kraft arbeiten muss.

Sicher, das hört sich jetzt vielleicht zu extrem an, aber das sind Einbußen, die man nicht von der Hand weisen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. September 2007)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Danke für die Anregung McZonk, ein weiteres Bastelprojekt wäre wirklich cool, wobei bei der 8800er stelle ich mir das auch als schwierig vor.

Hat sonst noch jemand Vorschläge für weitere Bastelideen? Vielleicht können wir ja davon was umsetzen.


----------



## Suichi (21. September 2007)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Leider net, vielleicht der Rest der Community 
Nur mal eine Frage, wie schauts denn mit den alten Geforce 6800GT Karten aus, kann man da /sollte man bei denen auch nen Lufttunnel nutzen?


----------



## McZonk (21. September 2007)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> ein weiteres Bastelprojekt wäre wirklich cool, wobei bei der 8800er stelle ich mir das auch als schwierig vor.



Fänd ich echt wieder klasse  
Ich denke es wäre doch machbar... Einfach eine Verkürzte Box, wie du z.b. bei der 7900GTX verwendet hattest, und diese nur über die Lüftungsschlitze.


----------



## DoktorX (29. September 2007)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Wäre für die 8800 nicht so etwas gut?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach das Frische Luft von der Seite vom Case angesaugt wird, evtl unterstützt von einem Lüfter. Halt entweder ein paar Bohrungen in die Seitenwand, oder gleich einen Kreis aussägen/fräsen und dort ein Lüftergitter Montieren. 
Montiert wird der Tunnel an der Seitenwand. Schraubenverbindung oder eine Chemische Verbindung.
Macht vllt etwas arbeit, aber eventuell wird man dann ja mit tieferen Temperaturen belohnt. Könnte ja mal einer ausprobieren *g*


Btw: war die Temperatursenkung bei Holz/Pappe und Hobbyglas beide mal gleich?


----------



## McZonk (29. September 2007)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Also ich werd mir grantiert kein Loch in die Seite schneiden, wenn ich hinten freie Blenden habe :p


----------



## DoktorX (29. September 2007)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Ihr meintet ja, dass ein Teil der warmen Luft nach hinten ausgeschieden wird. Und von der Seite sollte ja nur frische Luft kommen.
Aber ich werd eh kein Problem mit der Kühlung der PCI(e) Karten haben:
http://www.pc-cooling.ch/images/products/600049100/600049100-3_gr.jpg


----------



## S1lencer (30. September 2007)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

also ich hätte eventuell noch einen verbesserungs vorschlag, mann (oder frau) kann anstatt alles zu kleben mit ein wenig geschick und einem Heißluftfön das Plexiglas auch biegen so das man letzten endes nur eine Klebefuge hat, man (oder frau) müsste dann nur noch auf die eine seite noch die wand davor setzen und voila man ( oder frau) hat den lüftertunnel fertig nagut das loch sollte man vorher schon rein geschnitten haben damit man nicht in schwulitäten kommt.

ich weis allerdings net ob das mit bastlerglas aus dem baumarkt geht, habe bis jetzt immer nur orginal röhm plexiglas benutzt.


----------



## Black_Beetle (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

hmmm keine schlechte Idee... Meine frage... Woher bekommst du das Röhm Plexiglas?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

als anregung zur 8800gtx bastelei: ich würd mal ausprobieren, ob es was nützt, die öffnung im slotblech richtig auszusägen.
denn eigentlich sollten die seitlichen lüftungsöffnungen nicht nötig sein - der kühler über der gpu lässt nicht mehr luft durch, als der kühler in slot nähe.
erst am slotblech ist auf einmal diese mehr-wand-als-loch-konstruktion.

ansonsten sind die 3850 und 8800gt natürlich wieder exzellent für das ursprüngliche fanduct geeignet.
bei der 8800gts würde es mich reizen, den gesamten lüfter&verkleidungsbau mal zu überarbbeiten:
statt dem radiallüfter, dessen achse nach hinten geneigt ist, würde ich gern einen rahmenlosen axial/einen radiallüfter ausprobieren, dessen achse nach vorn geneigt ist.
wird aber n bißchen anspruchsvoller und ihr müsstet endlich aufhören, dieses dicke 3mm holz zu nehmen 
(@alle fanduct bastler: 1,5mm modellbausperrholz reichen dicke, sind höchstens beim kleben etwas schwerer zu fixieren)


----------



## Atosch (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Könnt ihr mal ne Anleitung reinstellen für nen Lufttunnel bei einer Graka mit Zalman Vf-900 Cu kühler drauf?
Da kann mann bestimmt auch was basteln für oder?


----------



## Invain (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Genau das habe ich auch vermisst - mit Zalmann VF900. Wobei es wohl darauf rauslaufen wird, dass man sich eben selbst die Schablonen anfertigen muss. Für heute bin ich mit meim PC allerdings zufrieden. Kompletten Kabelsalat entwirrt und neu "verlegt", befestigt etc und 2° gewonnen. Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

der vf900 sitzt auch auf jeder karte anders, da gibts keine einheitliche lösung 
man könnte höchstens mal allgemein ein beispielmodell für kühler machen, der lüfter bis übers slotblech ragen (ist beim vf900 ja in einigen fällen so), denn das erfordert schon etwas mehr aufwand.


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. März 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Uiuiui einziges Kontra:
Das Ding ist mir vieeeeeeeeel zu hoch. Komisch dass sich PCGH schon bei 2 Slot verbrauchenden Karten beschwert und dann kommt sowas 

Trotzdem ein schönes HowTo  Daumen hoch


----------



## y33H@ (26. März 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Boah, das ist doch schon uralt^^ Wer hat den noch eine GF7 oder eine X1k? 
Wirklich _imba_ ist übrigens ein Accelero S1 mit 2x100mm sowie ein Lufttunnel samt 2x40m (all @ 5v).

cYa


----------



## exa (26. März 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Boah, das ist doch schon uralt^^ Wer hat den noch eine GF7 oder eine X1k?
> Wirklich _imba_ ist übrigens ein Accelero S1 mit 2x100mm sowie ein Lufttunnel samt 2x40m (all @ 5v).
> 
> cYa



WOW wo gibts denn 40m lüfter???


----------



## y33H@ (26. März 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Haste die noch nie gesehen? Nennt man im Volksmund "Windrad" 

cYa


----------



## klefreak (26. März 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*



DoktorX schrieb:


> Wäre für die 8800 nicht so etwas gut?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mittels flexibler schläuche könnte man auch vorhandene lüfterdirekt an der gehäuse seite oder gehäusefront direkt auf die grafikkarte richten (flexibler lufttunnel ) http://www.conrad.de/Haustechnik/flex_schlauch_dn.sap



lg Klemens


----------



## riedochs (26. März 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Das Teil müsste man auch noch von der Karte entkoppeln


----------



## Invain (27. März 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Boah, das ist doch schon uralt^^ Wer hat den noch eine GF7 oder eine X1k?


 
Hey, jetz wirds persönlich hier. Extreme ist auch mit einer 7900GT machbar, dann ist es halt extrem alt.


----------



## y33H@ (27. März 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*



> dann ist es halt extrem alt.


Ok, gutes Argument  (Sagt der X1k Besitzer zum GF7 Besitzer)

cYa


----------



## hafi020493 (28. März 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Die Graka mit diesem Lufttunnel verbraucht 4 Slots, der Accelero Xtreme 8800 (oder 2900) verbraucht aber nur 3 Slots und der bringt sicher mehr als der Lufttunnel.
Trotzdem eine gute Idee wär sicher spaßig das auszuprobieren!


----------



## Majestico (29. März 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

mal eine frage: wie wird der tunnel befestigt? mit der einen schraube am case festmachen reicht doch bestimmt nicht. kann mir das mal bitte jemand erklären? wäre nett. 
MfG Majestico


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Wenn du dünnes Sperrholz nimmst reicht die eine(bzw. zwei bei der Doppelslot-Variante) Schraube auf jeden Fall.


Auf meiner 7800GS hatte ich mal so einen Lufttunnel samt Zwangsbeatmung(also Lüfter im Tunnel). Viele andere Möglichkeiten die Kühlung zu verbessern gab es für die Karte auch nicht


----------



## Majestico (30. März 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

naja, wenn dann nehme ich hobbyglas. das mit dem doplleslot hab ich nicht in erwägung gezogen, werde es aber wahrscheinlich doch so machen.
THX für die info
Gruß Majestico


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. April 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

der accelereo xtreme braucht noch einen weiteren slot, um luft ansaugen -> auch 4 slots.
und er belegt diese breite vom slotblech an. bei einer z.b. 8800gtx dagegen liegt die lüfteröffnung soweit hinten, dass vor einem zur seitenwand geführten fanduct noch platz für kurze erweiterungskarten wäre. (wenns knapp wird kann man auch nen schlitz für das ende der erweiterungskarte reinsägen)

material macht keinen temperaturunterschied, aber wärend bei sperrholz mit 1,5mm oder weniger arbeiten kann, gibts plexi afaik meist erst ab 3-4mm stärke (und dünner dürfte auch bruchempfindlich sein), d.h. man braucht mehr platz für den gleichen innenquerschnitt.

faltenschlauch ist eine option, allerdings eine mit viel verwirbelungen (lärm) und außerdem fällt bei der zwangsbeatmung einer karte, die ihre abluft nach draußen bläst, die funktion des gehäuselüfters als gehäuselüfter weg.
irgend ein ende des fanduct-kühler verbundes sollte also im gehäuse enden, damit man die doppelte nutzwirkung (be-&entlüftung und kühlung durch einen lüfter) hat, die eigentlich ziel der sache ist. (damit einher geht natürlich auch die verwendung von nur einem lüfter - mehrere lüfter in reihe sind wirklich nur dann angebracht, wenn einelne komponenten anders nicht zu kühlen sind, aber prinzipiell sind fanducts eher was fürs silencen)

bei fanduct in der seitenwand muss übrigens darauf achten, das diese zum öffnen des gehäuses i.d.r. verschoben wird.


----------



## CeresPK (21. April 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

das wäre ein Vorschlag für einen Lufttunnel der Geforce 8800 GTS/GTX 
bei 1 wird durch den 1Slot großen Schlitz kalte luft zugeführt zur not auch Zwangsbeatmet wofür mann aber eine Erweiterung auserhalb des Gehäuses bräuchte.
Bei 2 wird die warme Luft nach Außen geleitet und durch eine erweiterung außerhalb des Gehäuses nach oben geleitet (notfalls auch "Zwangsentatmet").
3 stellt die Abstufung im Lüftertunnel selbst dar
ist zwar ne Menge Bastelaufwand aber eigentlich ne gute Lösung die aber bestimmt nur wenige Leute so bauen könnten/möchten

Ich könnte mir aber auch vorstellen das es in diesem Tunnel zu Luftverwirbellungen kommt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

luftverwirbelungen sind bei großem querschnitt nicht so dass problem und der bauaufwand hält sich auch in grenzen, wenn man statt der stufe bei 3 einfach die innere wand schräg verlaufen lässt. (oder die schlitze zuklebt und ganz drauf verzichtet oder gleich die g92 ausgabe nimmt)
probleme sind ganz andere:
-das ding muss mindestens 2, besser 3 slots (wenn man die stufe haben will) breit werden - dazu kommen immer noch die 2, die die karte selbst belegt
-wie wir der externe teil befestigt?


----------



## CeresPK (21. April 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Ach das Befestigen ist doch kein Problem das Ding wird einfach aus gutem Alublech gebaut und dann alles schön mit dem Gehäuse vernieten und verschrauben kann mann aber bestimmt auch wenn es nicht aus Metall ist
Und eigentlich dachte ich auch das es mindestens 2 Slots belegt

mit dem Bastelaufwand meine Ich aber das mann ja den Auswuchs nach außen erst nachträglich anbringen kann oder mann Bricht die Slotunterteilungen im Gehäuse raus aber das wäre auch nicht so schön


----------



## Cowboy-ohne-Pferd (28. April 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Hallo zusammen!
Wäre jemand so nett sich mir zuliebe die Arbeit zu machen, eine Schablone für die "neue" 8800 GTS mit G92 Chip zu entwerfen? 
Ich denke, dass dafür noch mehr Leser dankbar wären! 

Cowboy


----------



## y33H@ (28. April 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Durch den tief sitzenden Lüfter ist da wenig zu holen, ich werde mich aber gerne mal dransetzen. Schick mir mal eine PN morgen, damit ich drandenk 

cYa


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

durch den schräg sitzenden lüfter dürfte da quasi gar nichts zu holen sein, wenn man den aufbau nicht deutlich verkomplizieren will.


----------



## klefreak (29. April 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> durch den schräg sitzenden lüfter dürfte da quasi gar nichts zu holen sein, wenn man den aufbau nicht deutlich verkomplizieren will.



naja, man kann schon die alte Version des Lufttunnel verwenden, müsste dann halt zusätzlich mit einem breiten Klebeband möglichst großflächig den Doppelslotkühler und den tunnel abkleben (seitlich) somit würde auch der schräge Lüfter fast keine Rolle spielen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

hmm - klebeband?
manchmal sind lösungen so einfach


----------



## Fabian (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

warum soll man es sich komlitzierter machen als es ist??
ich habe bei meiner xfx 8800gt einfach unter dem Lüfter auf dem Boden des Gehäuses ein Loch gedremelt,und da einen 120mm Lüfter draufgesetzt,der Lüft hereinpustet.
Man muss nurnoch ein Pvc oder Plexiglasrohr am lüfter befestigen,sodass das rohr als verbindung zwischen Lüfter uns Grafikkartenlüfter dient.
Nun ist meine 8800 gt bei last nur noch auf max 50°C
Im ide ist se auf 42°C
Bilder kommen gleich noch^^


----------



## Mojo (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Also ich hab des mal nachgebaut, allerdings nur so auf die Schnelle aus Pappe.
Hätte aber nicht gedacht dass das so gut klappt.
*Hier ein paar Fotos:*

Der PC liegt noch:
CIMG8195.JPG

Hier steht er:
Hält sogar mit nur dieser einen Schraube:
CIMG8197.JPG

*Fazit:*
Schneller Zusammenbau, einfacher Einbau und kühlt meine übertaktete 7900 GS um ca. 5 °C besser d.h. von 55-57 °C auf 50-51 °C.

Der Einbau ging aber leider nicht ganz unfallfrei von Statten. Hab mich auf eine Slotblende gekniet und den ganzen Boden vollgeblutet


----------



## y33H@ (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Was sind schon 2 Liter weniger Blut gegen eine 5° kühlere GraKa?! 

cYa


----------



## Mojo (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Schon Hauptsache die Graka ist kühler xD
Ich habs ja erst gemerkt wie ich den PC wieder zusammengeschraubt hab


----------



## Alex2201 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

eine frage hätte jemand eine anleitung für nen VGA-Lufttunnel für ne PowerColor HD 4850??

bzw welche anleitung könnte ich denn dafür verwenden 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## y33H@ (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Die HD4850 zählt zu den Karten mit tief sitzendem Lüfter, ein Tunnel bringt da erfahrungsgemäß nur (sehr) wenig. Bastel dich einfach ein bissl mit Pappe rum. Kostet fast nix und geht flott.

cYa


----------



## moddingfreaX (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Die HD 4850 bläst außerdem nicht die warme Luft durch die Slots an der Ruckseite raus, wie z.b. bei 2-Slot Grakas, sondern leitet sie nur auf dem hinteren Ende wieder raus.
Die Skizze verdeutlicht das etwas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ees würde sich eigentlich nur wie schon beschrieben so ein Rohr lohnen, was nur von einem Lüfetr auf den Lüfter der Karte passt und den Auslass umgeht oder halt eine Konstruktion wo eine extra Auslasskammer gebaut wird (siehe vorherige Posts)


----------



## Alex2201 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

ah ok alles klar dann werd ich mir mal was einfallen lassen danke euch


----------



## Hardrunner (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

gute ideen  ich werd mir sowas für meine 4870 auch baun und posten!
für den schacht der 4850 hab ich auch ne idee, aber die ist ein ganz bisschen komplizierter als die für die 7er reihe.. ich versuchs mal iwie zu verdeutlichen und poste es dann


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

gerade bei karten wie der 4850, die ihre abwärme so abgeben, dass sie wieder abgesaugt werden kann, kann n fanduct viel bringen, aber man muss abwarten, ob die einschränkung der abluft das wieder aufwiegt.


----------



## kc1992 (9. März 2009)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Ich weiss es wurde lange nichts mehr gepostet :/
Aber hat jmd vielleicht ne Idee wie ich meine GTX 280 leiser/kühler kriege ?
Ich hatte hier bei Lufttunnelkomplikationen bei der 8800er Serie gelesen...
Gilt das etwa auch für die GTX280??
Mein Case ist das Coolermaster RC 590 ich mache die Tage nochmal ein Foto wie es da drinnen aussieht und ob eine Art Lufttunnel möglich wäre..
Das ist ja etwas doof beim RC 590, da das Netzteil der Graka die Luft wegsaugt, da müsste ich mir was einfallen lassen.


----------



## El-Hanfo (10. März 2009)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Habe mir heute auch mal einen Tunnel aus Pappe für meine 8800GTS gebaut.
Hat 5°C weniger gebracht. 

MfG


----------



## snapstar123 (20. September 2009)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Hallo erst mal der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter aber habe mir gedacht auch irgendwie einen Lufttunel oder so was ähnliches zu bauen.
Da ich eine 280GTX habe und auch noch einen Kühler drauf habe ein AC Accelero eXtreme GTX280 wird natürlich die ganze heisse Luft von der Graka durchs ganze Gehäuse gepustet.
Ich habe jetzt unten am Boden einen 120mm Lüfter Instaliert um frische Luft auf die Graka zu Pusten habe auch ein Screen reingestellt wies aussieht.
Habe mein NT oben und habe am Boden massig platz sowie unter der Graka und auch 2 Slots über der Graka.
Jetzt habe ich mir Überlegt einen Lufttunel zu Bauen aus Plexiglass und zwar, das er die frische Luft vom Boden saugt kann ja noch einen 120mm Lüfter daneben bauen und die Abwärme der Graka durch die Slots unter der Graka oder über der Graka.
Habe auch die Möglichkeit am Kühler genug Schrauben an zu bringen um es auch Stabil fest zu bekommen.
Werde es mal mit Pape ausprobieren und schauen ob es funktioniert für die Graka und auch die anderen Komponenten und vom Optischen weils dann aus Plexiglass gefertigt wird und mit Roten-LEDs versehen wird.
Was haltet ihr davon würde es einen sinn machen und Platz ist genug um die Graka herum, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2009)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Abgesehen von den üblichen Staubproblemen beim Ansaugen durch den Gehäuseboden sehe ich da keine Problem.
Im Idealfall entfernst du den Original-Lüfteraufsatz auf dem Kühlkörper und baust dann einen einfachen Kasten, in den unten zwei 120er reinblasen und der oben genau mit dem Kühlkörper abschließt.


----------



## snapstar123 (21. September 2009)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen von den üblichen Staubproblemen beim Ansaugen durch den Gehäuseboden sehe ich da keine Problem.
> Im Idealfall entfernst du den Original-Lüfteraufsatz auf dem Kühlkörper und baust dann einen einfachen Kasten, in den unten zwei 120er reinblasen und der oben genau mit dem Kühlkörper abschließt.



Genau an sowas habe ich gedacht denn es passt unten noch ein 120mm Lüfter hin.
Habe mir bloss gedanken gemacht wo die Abwärme hinsoll den der AC Accelero blässt die Abärme ja nicht nach hinten raus sondern quer durchs gehäuse aber ich habe ja über der Graka 2 frei Slotblenden und wenn ich unten denn USB Slot für 2 weitere USB-Anschlüsse wegmache dann habe ich unten auch noch drei freie Slotblenden wo die Wärme abgeführt werden kann.
Habe an die unteren drei Slots gedacht das dort die Abwärme raus kommt, bloss das Problem ist das die zwei 120mm Lüfter dann auf die drei 92mm Lüfter vom Grakakühler die Luft verwirbeln werden oder nicht oder ich mache es mir zu nutze so das es aus den Slots unten herausgepresst wird das könnte auch funktionieren.
Also Danke schon mal für die Antwort und denn Tipp  habe nämlich an so was schon gedacht was du meinst aber ob es sich lohnt, eigentlich schon den die Graka heitzt eigentlich alle anderen Komponenten im Gehäuse auf, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2009)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Habe mir bloss gedanken gemacht wo die Abwärme hinsoll




Hast du im oberen Gehäusebereich genug Öffnungen?
Dann wird die sich schon ihren Weg suchen 

Genauso, wie man bei der beliebten "nur absaugen"-Belüftung darauf hofft, dass irgendwo Luft herkommt, kann man auch davon ausgehen, dass sie irgendwo hinströmt. Wenn du noch einen Lüfter vor den Festplatten hast, ist auch gar nicht so wichtig, welchen Weg sie nimmt:
2 von 3 ggf. zu heißen Komponenten werden ja schon direkt mit kalter Außenluft versorgt. (CPU-Temp wäre halt nochmal einen zweiten Blick wert)


----------



## snapstar123 (21. September 2009)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du im oberen Gehäusebereich genug Öffnungen?
> Dann wird die sich schon ihren Weg suchen
> 
> Genauso, wie man bei der beliebten "nur absaugen"-Belüftung darauf hofft, dass irgendwo Luft herkommt, kann man auch davon ausgehen, dass sie irgendwo hinströmt. Wenn du noch einen Lüfter vor den Festplatten hast, ist auch gar nicht so wichtig, welchen Weg sie nimmt:
> 2 von 3 ggf. zu heißen Komponenten werden ja schon direkt mit kalter Außenluft versorgt. (CPU-Temp wäre halt nochmal einen zweiten Blick wert)



Also Luft zug im Gehäuse ist gut also massig platz, habe vorne und unten einen S-Flex der rein Blässt und hinten und oben auch einen 120mm, 92mm und oben einen 80mm die rausblassen.
Also für durchzug ist gesorgt und das NT zieht ja auch noch Luft raus aber der Graka kühler wirbelt halt die Luft auf da er mit seinen 3x92mm Lüftern auf die Graka blässt und die Luft nach oben weiter geleitet wird.
Daher habe ich gedacht mehr einen VGA Tunel zu bauen der die Graka mit Frischluft versorg sondern mehr die Abwärme abtransportiert, das würde mehr sinn machen finde ich oder was meinst du da zu, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2009)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Prinzipiell wäre das schon sinnvoller (nicht umsonst sind alle Serien-Kühler so aufgebaut), aber es schwierig bis unmöglich, einen Abluftführung für einen Kühler zu bauen, der seine Luft in alle Richtungen bläst.
Sowas klappt eigentlich nur bei Kühlern, die mit saugenden Lüftern arbeiten.
Wenn du einen Stapel 92er rumliegen hast, mit dem du testen kannst, wie sich der Kühlkörper saugend verhält, wäre das natürlich einen Versuch wert. (bei der geringen Dicke macht es vermutlich kaum einen Unterschied - und anschließend könnte man einen einfachen Kasten bauen, der die Abluft von den Lüftern durch die Slotbleche unter der Kart führt)


----------



## snapstar123 (22. September 2009)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Prinzipiell wäre das schon sinnvoller (nicht umsonst sind alle Serien-Kühler so aufgebaut), aber es schwierig bis unmöglich, einen Abluftführung für einen Kühler zu bauen, der seine Luft in alle Richtungen bläst.
> Sowas klappt eigentlich nur bei Kühlern, die mit saugenden Lüftern arbeiten.
> Wenn du einen Stapel 92er rumliegen hast, mit dem du testen kannst, wie sich der Kühlkörper saugend verhält, wäre das natürlich einen Versuch wert. (bei der geringen Dicke macht es vermutlich kaum einen Unterschied - und anschließend könnte man einen einfachen Kasten bauen, der die Abluft von den Lüftern durch die Slotbleche unter der Kart führt)



Das habe ich mir auch gedacht weil sie eben nicht saugen sonder quer durchs ganze Gehäuse blasen.
Hatte mir vieleicht gedacht das die unteren zwei 120mm Lüfter am Boden durch den druck dann nach hinten bei denn Slotblenden so zu sagen rausgepresst wird durch die Starke verwirbelung.
Also oben die drei 92mm Lüfter von der Graka und unten zwei 120mm Lüfter, das könnte doch funtionieren da sie beide aufeinander prallen die Luftströme und wenn ich am anfang denn Lufttunnel kleiner mache und bis zu den Slots grösser mache hätte der Luftstrom eigentlich keine andere Wahl als nach hinten raus zu blasen.
Dann stellt sich bloss die Frage ob sich dann die Abwärme der Graka verschlechtert denn dann währe es sinlos aber wenn es funktioniert währe es der Hammer.
Muss es erst mal Testen einen zweiten 120mm Lüfter am Boden Montieren und mit Pappe ausprobieren.
Danke schon mal für die Antworten und Tipps , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2009)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Also "zwei aufeinanderprallende Luftströme" klingt schon mal ganz schlecht, nämlich nach Stillstand und sinnlos arbeitenden Lüftern.
So ganz verstehe ich aber deinen Hintergedanken eh nicht - du willst die Abluft der Karte gezielt rausschaufen, aber die Originallüfter drauflassen?
Wie willst du da denn gezielt an die Abluft rankommen, die in jede beliebige Richtung aus der Karte quillt?


----------



## snapstar123 (22. September 2009)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also "zwei aufeinanderprallende Luftströme" klingt schon mal ganz schlecht, nämlich nach Stillstand und sinnlos arbeitenden Lüftern.
> So ganz verstehe ich aber deinen Hintergedanken eh nicht - du willst die Abluft der Karte gezielt rausschaufen, aber die Originallüfter drauflassen?
> Wie willst du da denn gezielt an die Abluft rankommen, die in jede beliebige Richtung aus der Karte quillt?



Da habe ich gedacht das es wie beim Modell auf der ersten Seite bloss das, dass Plexiglass über die Graka geht und könnte dann noch die oberen Slots nutzen um dort auch die Abwärme raus zu bekommen.
Die Lüfter an der Graka bleiben ja so dran hab halt überlegt aber jetzt weis ich nicht mehr in welche richtung die Lüfter auf der Graka drehen.
Pussten die drei 92mm Lüfter beim AC Accelero auf die Graka oder weg von der Graka, ist jetzt eine dumme Frage denn das weis ich nicht .
Weil würden sie wie bei dem Referenzkühler auf die Graka pusten würde es reichen wenn ich die oberen Slots als ausgang nehme für die Abwärme von unten bekommt sie ja genug Luft.
Jetzt müsstest du dir das Model von der ersten Seite so vorstellen das es auf der anderen Seite ist und die Graka umschliest aber nicht biss zu denn Lüftern nur dort wo dann die Abwärme aus der Graka kommt und über der Graka durch einen Lufttunel aus denn oberen Slots wird die Warme Luft raus gepusstet, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## 5N!cK3Rs (22. September 2009)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

hi,

also wenn ich den AC Accelero so auf den bildern sehe würde ich sagen er nimmt die kalte luft unter der graka - pustet sie ihn die kühllammelen und dann auf die platine. deiner aufzeichnung zu folge hast du keine platine an deiner graka da deine luft ja oberhalb der graka warm raus kommt. hmm....  neuentwiklung ?!....  

also das einzige was du machen kannst ist für kalte luft unterhalb der graka sorgen. entweder wie du schon mit dem lüfter auf dem bodne gemacht hast. oder einen in die slotblende rein oder einen in die front unten.

und evtl. eine ablufttunnel oberhalb der graka der den gesammten bereich bis zur seitenwand einnimmt der dann die warme luft nach ausen leitet. danke mal damit der effekt hat müsste er mit lüftern versehen werden die dann in richtung slotblende pusten da du oberhalb deiner graka dann ja fast windstille hast. nur der wind vom lüfter auf dem boden der nich an der graka hängen bleibt kommt dann dort oben an.

ich habe zZ einfach 3 gehäuselüfter verbaut. einen unten in der front der dir graka mit frischluft versorgt. einen in den laufwerksschächten der ram, cpu und board mit frischer luft versorg und einen im heck der die warme luft wieder raus pustet die von cpu und ram kommen und auch die aufsteigende warme luft der graka mit rausnimmt. und dann halt noch das NT was die restliche aufsteigende warme luft aus dem gehäuse nimmt.

bilde habe ich angehängt. das dunkelblaue sind alles lüfter.
türkis =kalter luftzug -> Rot Warmer Luftzug

meine themps sind mit einem auserthermometer gemessen und überall im gehäuse egal ob last oder nicht auf 30 - 34°C bei einer zimmerthemp von 24°C. gemessen wurde auf dem gehäuseboden und auf höhe der nothebrige die vom oberen kühler nich direckt im wind steht sondern ehr auf höhe der festplatten.
ist denke ich mal die einfachste methode und ich muss nich erst anfangen zu basteln


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2009)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Weil würden sie wie bei dem Referenzkühler auf die Graka pusten würde es reichen wenn ich die oberen Slots als ausgang nehme für die Abwärme von unten bekommt sie ja genug Luft.



Machen sie.



> Jetzt müsstest du dir das Model von der ersten Seite so vorstellen das es auf der anderen Seite ist und die Graka umschliest aber nicht biss zu denn Lüftern nur dort wo dann die Abwärme aus der Graka kommt und über der Graka durch einen Lufttunel aus denn oberen Slots wird die Warme Luft raus gepusstet, Mfg Snapstar



Das Problem ist, dass die Abluft auf allen Seiten aus der Karte kommt (oben, links, rechts und sogar zum Mainboard hin). Auf zwei dieser vier Seiten kannst du überhaupt keinen Kasten setzen, weil das Mainboard und Gehäusewand ein Umgreifen um die Karte verhindern. Auf den verbleibenden Seiten wird es aufwendig, ausreichend Querschnitt für die Luft zu lassen und in jedem Fall hast du ein Problem, wenn du den Kasten gegenüber dem Kühler abdichten willst.
Denn die die hier verwendenten Lüfter bieten keine klaren Kanten - davon lebt ein Fanduct aber. Es geht darum, Ab- und Zu-/Außenluft zuverlässig voneinander zu trennen. Wenn man große Lücken in der Luftführung hat, kann man sie auch gleich ganz sein lassen und stattdessen für ein bißchen mehr Durchzug im Gehäuse sorgen.


----------



## snapstar123 (22. September 2009)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Machen sie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht das die Luft aus allen Seiten strömt und ich die Graka komplet ummantelln kann am besten ich baue einfach einen Luftschacht aus Plexi von vorne bis hinten über der Graka bis zur letzten Slotblende das müsste funktionieren.
Ich habe ja vorne einen 120mm Lüfter der rein blässt in der höhe der Graka das währe eine Lösung einfach eine Plexiglass scheibe waggrecht von vorne biss hinten so das der untere Bereich abgetrennt ist vom oberen also unten Graka und oben CPU währe eine Möglichkeit oder was meinst du könnte auch klappen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## 5N!cK3Rs (23. September 2009)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*



5N!cK3Rs schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> und evtl. eine ablufttunnel oberhalb der graka der den gesammten bereich bis zur seitenwand einnimmt der dann die warme luft nach ausen leitet. danke mal damit der effekt hat müsste er mit lüftern versehen werden die dann in richtung slotblende pusten da du oberhalb deiner graka dann ja fast windstille hast. nur der wind vom lüfter auf dem boden der nich an der graka hängen bleibt kommt dann dort oben an.




genau so war das bei meiner idee auch gedacht. und obs die luft dann richtig abführt musste halt ma sehen. wenn der 120mm lüfter in der front dort keine luftzirkulation bringt kannste ja einfach 2x60mm mit 5v oberhalb der graka in der front laufen lassen die dann die warme luft in richtung slotblende drücken.


----------



## snapstar123 (23. September 2009)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*



5N!cK3Rs schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> also wenn ich den AC Accelero so auf den bildern sehe würde ich sagen er nimmt die kalte luft unter der graka - pustet sie ihn die kühllammelen und dann auf die platine. deiner aufzeichnung zu folge hast du keine platine an deiner graka da deine luft ja oberhalb der graka warm raus kommt. hmm....  neuentwiklung ?!....
> 
> ...



Also habe die original Backplatte vom Referenzdesing drann auf der Graka mit dem AC Accelero.
Also deinem Bild zu folge ist bei mir auch so bloss das ich unten einen habe und hinten einen 120mm und drüber einen 92mm und am Deckel noch ein 80mm Lüfter vorne 120mm der rein geht sowie schon gesagt der untere der rein pusstet und die anderen alle raus.
Das problem bei dem Kühler ist wie schon von @royven_macaran gesagt das die Abwärme aus allen Seiten kommt und somit die Wärme der Graka im ganzen Case verteilt, ich lade noch mal ein Screen hoch von der Graka , aber schon mal Danke für deine Antwort und Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## 5N!cK3Rs (23. September 2009)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

ok. hab das problem verstanden xD. hab da gestern i-wie nen denkfehler gehabt. bei mir wird ja die warme luft der graka nach hinten raus gepustet. und bei dir bleibt sie im gehäuse da die lüfter der AC Accelero nur nach oben pusten und nicht in einen lüftungkanal nach hinten raus.

habe mal nen bild gemacht wie ichs jetz verstehe wenn die 280GTX in meinem pc währe.

demzufolge steigt die warme luft bis zur cpu hoch und wird dort erst "abtransportiert".

dann währe wirklich die einzige lösing eine platte oberhalb der 2 slotblenden einzusetzten und unterhalb der platte einen lüfter.

ich mach mal nen bild im paint mit dem "luftkanal" und deiner hardware.


----------



## 5N!cK3Rs (23. September 2009)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

soooooo also bild ein zeigt dein gehäuse wie ich es aufgefasst habe wie es zZ is.

Themp 280GTX sein gehäuse.JPG

und auf dem bild währe dann die idee mit der platte zwischen cpu und graka und lüftern damit der warmluft aus dem gehäuse gepustet wird.

Themp 280GTX sein gehäuse mir lüftertunnel.JPG

erklärung:
türkise gerade linie = kalter luftzug
rote  gerade linie = warmer luftzug
rote wellenlinie = warme (von der HW abstrahlende) luft ohne luftzug

gelbe linie = "lufttunnel"


wie sich das ganze in real verwirklichen läst hängt nun von deinem gehäuse ab.
-wo kannst du diese platte befestigen
- wieviel platz is dort überhaupt

und es sei dazu gesagt das du damit nich die gesammte warmluft aus bekommst... aber einen großen teil.
denn wie schon gesagt wurde kannst du die platte nicht am moto abdichten und auch nicht an der gegenüberliegenden gehäusewand. aber damit kannst du sicher den größten teil der warmluft aus dem gehäuse bekommen. denke mal 80% der warmen luft wird dort aufgehalten. bringt aber denke ich nix für die kühlung der graka sondern mehr für NB, CPU, RAM.

zu der sache mit der befestigung würde ich noch sagen das du die platte am besten auf stälzen stellst. machst einfach eine platte mit den aussparungen des gehäuses wie zB den slotblenden und so weiter das sie halt so gut wie möglich rein passt. und an die platte hängst du dann die lüfter. wenn du dein pc transportierst die platte raus und gut. aber mit festschrauben im gehäuse seh ich da nich wirklich ne möglichkeit.

am besten du bastellst dir erstmal aus pappe nen "prototypen" um mal zu testen wie es sich auf die themps im gehäuse auswirkt.

währe auch nett wenn du ein bild mit der seitenansicht deines gesammten gehäuses posten könntest.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. September 2009)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Das ist ja mal ne Geile Anleitung, hätte ich nur vor meinem Wakükauf wissen sollen....


----------



## 5N!cK3Rs (23. September 2009)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ne Geile Anleitung, hätte ich nur vor meinem Wakükauf wissen sollen....



lese ich da etwa ironie raus?  .....  bin mir halt nich wirklich sicher wieviel das für cpu und ram bringt   ......  da biste mit ner wakü auf jeden auf der kühleren seite ....


----------



## snapstar123 (23. September 2009)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

@5N!ck3Rs so ungefähr Danke schon mal für die Bilder so ungefähr siehts aus.
Ich kann aber vorne denn 120mm in jede richtung einbauen also damit meine ich nach oben richrung CPU oder halt weiter runter.
Der 120mm hängt nämlich an einem Festplatten käfig also ist die Platte mitten drin und der käfig hat die grösse für DVD-Laufwerke also kann ich denn überall im vorderen Gehäuse unterbringen ob ganz oben oder unten aber ich baue mir vorne noch einen rein für oben richtung CPU.
unten habe ich einen 120mm Lüfter der auf die Graka bläst und ich könnte neben drann noch einen Setzen ich lade mal Screens hoch wies aussieht ist übrigens ein Thermatek Armor in Schwarz.
Aber schon mal geil gemacht deine Skizze daraus kann man echt was machen ich hab halt bloss einen 60mm Lüfter auf der NB denn es ist ein Nforce chipsatz und die brauchen kälte, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. September 2009)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*



5N!cK3Rs schrieb:


> lese ich da etwa ironie raus?  .....  bin mir halt nich wirklich sicher wieviel das für cpu und ram bringt   ......  da biste mit ner wakü auf jeden auf der kühleren seite ....



Nur ein bissl Ironie, wobei ich den Graka-Wakühler erst vor 2 Monaten oder so gekauft habe wegen OC...da ist meine Gtx285 einfach mal bei 85 Grad abgestürzt???!!!
Mit Wakü ist das alles kein Problem mehr, selbst mit extreem Oc wird die Grafikkarte nicht mal 55 Grad warm....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2009)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht das die Luft aus allen Seiten strömt und ich die Graka komplet ummantelln kann am besten ich baue einfach einen Luftschacht aus Plexi von vorne bis hinten über der Graka bis zur letzten Slotblende das müsste funktionieren.
> Ich habe ja vorne einen 120mm Lüfter der rein blässt in der höhe der Graka das währe eine Lösung einfach eine Plexiglass scheibe waggrecht von vorne biss hinten so das der untere Bereich abgetrennt ist vom oberen also unten Graka und oben CPU währe eine Möglichkeit oder was meinst du könnte auch klappen , Mfg Snapstar



Das wäre dann einfach ein 2-Kammer-System, da kann eigentlich nicht viel schiefgehen.


----------



## snapstar123 (24. September 2009)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wäre dann einfach ein 2-Kammer-System, da kann eigentlich nicht viel schiefgehen.



Ich denke das währe die beste Lösung und die Abtrennung für die zwei kammern werde ich dann wohl mit Plexiglass anfertigen und mit ein paar LEDs damits auch gut aussieht.
Ich danke euch schon mal alle für die zahlreichen Antworten und Tipps werd mal schauen wie ich das jetzt am besten mache damit es auch Optisch schön rüberkommt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## 5N!cK3Rs (24. September 2009)

*AW: [PCGH] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

dafür hät ich auch schon ne idee.
hab auf einem von den bildern nen razer aufkleber gesehen.
vieleicht hast du ja nen drehmel zuhause und kannst einfach auf die unterseite der plexi das razer logo gravieren. und dann mit grünen led`s die platte seitlich durchleuchten. hat dann den effekt das nur das gravierte logo in grün leuchtet. sieht bestimmt auch ma ganz edel aus.

aber egal wie deine vorstellungen sind. zeig dann mal nen bild .....


----------

